# Just for fun



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

These are 2 of my 4 babies. I was holding and loving on Marshmallow when Tiny decided she wanted some attention. Sad because my other 2 have started crowing. Members on here think Marshmallow is a cockrel as well, and that Tiny may be my only pullet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And she did that without a treat being handed out? That's really kind of special. 

Yeah, Marshmallow is leaning more to being a boy. Should have known. The boys get all of the stunning colors.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> And she did that without a treat being handed out? That's really kind of special.
> 
> Yeah, Marshmallow is leaning more to being a boy. Should have known. The boys get all of the stunning colors.


Yep she's a sweetheart.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*You probably said in your other thread, how old is Marshmallow? If around 5 to 6 months old-pullet, under 3 months-cockerel. 4 months-??. Comb and wattle development is different for cockerels and pullets. Cockerels may start developing in weeks after hatching while pullet combs develop closer to egg laying age-(5-6 months).*


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

She/he's about 10 weeks.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm definitely saying cockerel, but if your lucky you could have a pullet..


----------

